# Citroen Saxo VTS



## jeeves_101 (Dec 29, 2007)

Well here's a quick pic of my engine bay, and tbh it needs a little clean and tidy up but as an every day car which covers around 13K a year its not too shabby.


----------



## t-totaled (Dec 29, 2007)

don't look too bad mate just stick some dressing on the plastics


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Agree with above ^^^ A few minutes with some trim dressing will make all the difference - looks good though for a daily use car :thumb: as engine bays get so grubby especially at this time of year.


----------

